# Its Treacles turn tomorrow.....



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

6th March seemed such a long time away back in January - I was going to be a stone slimmer and Treacle would be grown up enough for her Keyhole Spay.
The truth is I am 7 lbs slimmer :roll eyes: and Treacle is still my baby fast asleep at the side of me unaware of what I am putting her through tomorrow.
She is snoring and twitching in her lovely dreamlike state - her head elevated on one of my cushions!
I feel sick, tearful and would cancel at the slightest excuse.
I know it is for the best in the long run but I just don't want her to have anaesthetic and invasive surgery.
As usual she has refused her tea - sulking after her pamper groom today and I am desperate for her to eat as she is nil by mouth after 10 pm !
It feels better sharing it with you all as I know many of you would have felt the same and I am sure tomorrow will be a long day but practicalities will prevent me from thinking too deeply!
Of course I will update on here - I have had great comfort from posts after Spays have taken place - Thank you for that everyone !


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow Treacle!! I felt the same way as you but once it was over and she was on the mend I was glad she'd had it done.

Xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh Nadine I can completely sympathise as I was you last Thursday! It is horrible leading it up to it, I was so worried and convinced Daisy would never be the same again. 

She is fine though, so far so good. We had a non key hole in the end but the incision was very small (good surgeon  ) and she seems to be recovering well. Daisy refused all food and water on the day she went in but the next day she ate a whole pound of chicken and tripe mince and has had a very good appetite since. 

Treacle will be fine and before you know it she will be back snuggling with you again. Good luck tomorrow, I will be thinking of you and do keep us updated. 

Hugs from Sarah & Daisy. xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Good luck for tomorrow to you and Treacle.
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Nadine

Don't worry to much....Treacle is in great health and you have done everything right

I will be thinking about Treacle tomorrow and of course I will be thinking about you and your's sitting there worrying. Try and keep busy and she will be home and soon in the mood for aarty2::whoo::jumping::sunglasses:

:best_wishes: Mick


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh you lovely lot - tears are rolling down my face here!
Thank You x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I know it'll be hard for you to take her in, but she will recover quickly just be a bit more gentle with those first cuddles when you get her back. good luck.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

She will be fine Hattie sends best wishes to her web 'sister' it will all be ok. Sometimes wish we humans could sort our lives out so well!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Will be thinking about you and Treacle tomorrow. 
I know how hard it is, they are our babies and it is so hard to put them through it, but a few days and she will be your same old girl again.

Hugs and licks from Lady


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh Nadine, don't fret too much :hug: Treacle will be fine, I'm so glad you've opted for keyhole surgery, all the cockapoos seem to bounce back so quickly.

If you're worried about her not wanting to eat tonight, how about giving her something special, a bit of human food? Millie had a mixt of left over chicken slices, frankfurter and smoked mackerel last night - thought she'd appreciate it more than the bin ! Not that the mackerel was out of date, but I knew she'd like it


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah Nadine, Treacle will be fine. Spend some one on one time with Clyde and keep busy time will fly and she'll soon be home x x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Dont worry Nadine she will be fine must admit i was upset thinking there will never be any little Buddy's running around.
Keyhole sounds like the best way to go im sure she will be back to herself in no tme.

I gave Buddy boiled chicken and rice after his surgery just incase he had a upset tum and he was fine ,i gave him a small amount then gave him the rest after an hour or so to make sure he wasnt sick.Then he had pilchards in tom sauce the following day which he LOVED!
Big hug for today Donna and Bud x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Nadine, I do feel for you, I have this anxiety to come too. I am sure all will be well, keep busy, good that you have Clyde to fuss over while Treacle is at the Vets. Look forward to your "Treacle is fine" post later :hug:


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Just a quick update - trying to be normal - but I swear she knows - if she shows me the whites of her eyes one more time I will dissolve into tears!
She has had a walk with my hubby so i could feed Clyde - too cruel to feed him in front of her! 
I have stared at the photo of the vet performing the keyhole surgery on the vet website and convinced myself he is Good at his job - a family man with 2 dogs of his own and plenty of letters after his name! 
setting off now - 1 hour journey - will update as soon as I can x Thank you for all your support x :hug:


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Where are you going to Nadine ,not your own vet then?


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

She will be fine, back to normal quicker than you would believe possible.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Nadine - I hope everything goes well today which of course it will and gorgeous Treacle will be back home with you in no time  Big hugs to you all  x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Good luck Treacle for today, I'm sure you will sail through and be back to your normal self in no time - let us know how it goes. Big hugs from Bertie and I.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Where are you going to Nadine ,not your own vet then?


No donna - had to travel to Peterborough for a keyhole - her normal Vets only perform traditional Spay!
She was first to go - due to her owners distressed state [] and was getting her Pre - Med as I left!
Clyde howled all the way home and I sobbed - we both cuddled up now waiting for the phone to ring x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thinking of you today Treacle ..... and of course Nadine as I know you will be the one more upset today ... Keyholes spays are excellent from what feedback has already be given on here and from friends ... 

Hugs to you Nadine xxxxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Am sure she will be fine but leaving them is so horrible isn't it, you just feel so guilty.

My vets is about 2mins walk away and the temptation to just keep popping in was huge!!! I was at the door on the dot of when they said I could get her!!!

Keep us up to date when you hear how it's gone (it will be all done now I'm sure).

Xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry a bit late to this thread...Good luck today Treacle...Keyhole is great, you will be running around in no time.xx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Just had my phone call and all has gone well 
They said that she was just waking from the Anaesthetic and I could go and get her between 4 and 5 x
I will update when I have her in my arms x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Brill news Nadine .... now you can relax .. she will be in your arms soon enough and enjoying a mummy cuddle


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yay ............next its Clydes balls ,trust me men are worse then women ha ha


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry I missed this thread but delighted to hear it went well! You'll have your little one back in no time at all


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Yay, I look forward to an update later. X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news Nadine, she'll be thrilled to see you and I'm sure post op will be so much better than the usual op.... just a shame theres no need for a onesie would have loved to have seen Treacle in hers lol, Hope Clyde has cheered up and managed to keep you busy, look forward to your update x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Great to hear it all went well...roll on 4pm when you can go collect her and give her a cuddle


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great news, look forward to hearing from you later. x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Good!!! can't wait for the update


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

One day off and you miss so many threads! 

So glad it all went well for Treacle, bless her. She will need lots of Mummy attention for a few days and then will soon be back to normal. I wonder if Clyde will notice something is different and that she needs some rest?


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Good luck I hope it all goes well. It will be us in 2 months time.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

A small update.
Treacle is groggy from the Anaesthetic but has eaten some chicken and drunk some water.
She is just sleeping and Clyde keeps nuzzling her - wondering where his playmate has gone!
She has a very small dry scar [less than one inch]with only internal dissolving stitches - to be left uncovered unless she licks - but she has not done so far.
She has a warm nose and no energy but the Vet said it will be different tomorrow. She has to stay on lead walks for 7 days so she does not tear around like a mad thing!
Only concern is that she has not wanted to toilet at all - I don't think she can be bothered to get up.
Will update tomorrow - oh and in case anyone reading was debating keyhole or conventional - the cost was £250 for keyhole!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh love her .. I know what she will be acting like as I recently had Honey sedated for health testing and she came home so chilled and relaxed, she didn't even jump up .. just snuggled on my lap for cuddles ... but the next morning hey Honey was back, bouncing around like Tiger  ... I am sure Treacle will be feeling more herself tomorrow


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

So pleased that lovely Treacle is home with you now and looking forward to hearing she is back to her normal self soon


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

So glad she's home safe and well :hug:


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I think it was worth it Nadine ,money well spent.
Just to let you know Buddy didnt go for to the loo first day then second was just a wee i think it was on the third day before he did a number 2.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

It is 3 days post Op and have just found time to update.
Treacle is absolutely back to normal - as said before it is so hard to hold her back especially with Clyde desperate to play.
The day after the operation started with a quiet girl but TBH I think she was acting as when my back was turned she was tearing around the kitchen with Clyde! By the afternoon she tired of playing poorly dog in front of me and was full of beans.
Thursday was a lead walk around her favourite woods - she did not tire at all and was so happy to be out and about again.
This morning after zooming around the garden like a mad Poo - I took her for her walk off lead - the vet said 7 days on lead but when she tears around the garden it seemed pointless! She was sensible and very happy!
Her scar is dry - unlicked :twothumbs: very neat and just short of 2cms - she has shown no signs of discomfort - although she does roll over for visitors to show them what the naughty Vet did!out:
I am so glad that she is back to normal with no complications and it is all over! 
I totally empathasise with anyone reading this yet to go through with a Spay as I was in such a state but it really is fine and they do not seem to suffer much pain at all.
Just got Clydes castration to go now :hurt:


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

So pleased that Treacle has bounced back and it did make me giggle reading the bit about playing poorly and then zooming around with Clyde when your back was turned I can just picture it.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That is great news! So glad to hear that she has bounced back so well! 

We were told ten days with Daisy but she is bouncing around like normal and desperate for a good run! My only concern is her getting bowled over whilst playing with other dogs so I am going to wait until after the weekend to be on the safe side. 

Hard to believe we were both so worried and now here we both are with are recovered dogs! Phew!  xxx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I know - all that worry - so glad that Daisy is also Bouncy - it is lovely to see isn't it?
We are lucky enough not to meet any other dogs on our walk out of the village - however Clyde encourages Treacle to be crazy at home or out on walks!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok i hate you both why have i got the dog that likes to lick  Its got to be a man thing !!! Im stuck in house for an extra week and have got to introduce Buddy to long walks slowly  

But really im so glad both are doing well ,even if im jealous lol


----------

